# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Di Marco

## Abi

*Di Marco's Game*


*BOXES LEFT:*
1   10   13    *18*    19 

What box do you want to chose as your own?

----------


## di marco

erm number 18 please                    :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

hmmmm was trying to think of a game plan but couldnt lol so ill have numbers 2, 4, 5, 12, 16

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£750
Box 4: Â£100
Box 5: Â£250
Box 12: Â£500
Box 16: Â£50*



_Bankers Offer: Â£12,000_

Very good first round!!

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

:EEK!:  wow all blues! obviously my just pick any random numbers worked lol! although it was a good offer, no deal

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

8, 9 and 15 please.....................

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£10,000
Box 9: 1p
Box 15: Â£50,000*



Bankers Offer: Â£14,000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

no deal.............................

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

erm *goes to check which boxes ive already opened* 3, 17 and 22 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£3000
Box 17: Â£100,000
Box 22: Â£5000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£14,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

meh, now all the red ones disappear lol! still no deal though

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

i should probably think about this but im still going to pick randomly so 5, 14 and 21 please

----------


## Abi

You have already opened box 5, di m  :Smile: 

Can you pick another one?

----------


## di marco

oooops sorry, ill have number 7 then please

----------


## Abi

*Box 14: Â£75,000
Box 21: Â£5
Box 7: Â£250,000*



Bankers Offer: Â£5,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

grrrrrr why did i pick 7 lol?! but still no deal

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

6, 11 and 20 please...................

----------


## Abi

*Box 6: Â£35,000
Box 11: 10p
Box 20: 50p*



_Bankers Offer: Â£4000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

oh dear, its not going well! but i suppose ill play til the end, so no deal

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## di marco

1, 10 and 19 please. why do i have the feeling im going to be left with the lowest 2 lol!

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£20,000
Box 10: Â£1
Box 19: Â£1000*



Bankers Offer: Â£6,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## di marco

hmmmmm i should really deal but i think im gonna gamble lol! so no deal *crosses fingers*

----------


## Abi

Do you want to swap box 18 for box 13?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Do you want to swap box 18 for box 13?



Oh thats sooooo cruel, offering her a swap!  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

erm, omg thats such a hard choice! erm *thinks a while* i cant make decisions lol! erm................i think ill stick with box 18 please

----------


## Abi

di marco, you have won..

*Â£10!*
Sorry!! You did really well though, you had the best first round out of everyone thats played so far. So congrats for that!! And thanks for taking part  :Smile:

----------


## Pinkbanana

Aw....10 squid!!!  :Lol:  Never mind, its better than a slap in the face with a wet fish!

You can still buy quite a few creme eggs with a tenner, though the deluxe giant creme egg will have to be put on hold for this Easter!  :Sad:  lol

----------


## di marco

haha oh well! not quite enough for the biggest creme egg ever but i think itll buy me a few little ones lol! just like to say a really big thank you to abi, it was really fun playing it and i really appreciate you letting me play, even though i messed you around quite a bit! so thanks  :Smile:  and Â£10s better than 1p lol!  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: one last thing id like to say, the best first round, obviously shows i should quit while im ahead lol!

----------


## Kim

Mostly because Kath wouldn't be happy with you taking her crown for the least money.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

Awww, great game though and that was the best opening round!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Mostly because Kath wouldn't be happy with you taking her crown for the least money.


 
Kim nobody is allowed to take my crown. There is only Rob left to play. And then victory will be mines. "Mines I say"  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hard luck Di M, but you had a brilliant all blue first round!  :Cheer:  Well done!  :Big Grin:

----------

